# Most ORIG in your Collection



## Kickstand3 (Dec 31, 2017)

14 pics at least can post up to 20 pics
Let’s see them
Must own them not somebody else’s


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 31, 2017)

Kickstand3 said:


> 14 pics at least can post up to 20 pics
> Let’s see them
> Must own them not somebody else’s



This is going to be fun


----------



## Axl rg (Dec 31, 2017)

Kickstand3 said:


> 14 pics at least can post up to 20 pics
> Let’s see them
> Must own them not somebody else’s










1939



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 31, 2017)

Axl rg said:


> View attachment 731392
> 
> 
> 1939
> ...



Ok now let’s get it naked 
MORE PICS


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 31, 2017)

Axl rg said:


> View attachment 731392
> 
> 
> 1939
> ...



Very Nice


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 31, 2017)

Late 39 -40 CWC 4 gill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 31, 2017)

37 airman Shelby bujlt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 31, 2017)

JAF/CO said:


> View attachment 731399View attachment 731400
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I also lock my bikes , even though they are inside


----------



## bike (Jan 1, 2018)

Orig down to the clearcoat- never rusted-tires pedals etc


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2018)

1898 Schwinn Model 22



 
1938 Firestone Twin Flex



 
1938 Iver Johnson Super Mobike



 
1920 Flying Merkel


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 1, 2018)

Beautiful Machine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 1, 2018)

Probably this 42 Elgin minus Jim’s grips and new tires. Still has Allstate war tires on it in this pic.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 1, 2018)

Take your pick they're all original this is only half of the collection no time to take out One by one to take pictures


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 1, 2018)

Most is Singular,

Plural = Me me me meeeee.....lol

just look, me me me meeee...

How Great am I.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 1, 2018)

Except for tires.  1926 Columbia.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 1, 2018)

MY 1948 SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE!


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 1, 2018)

My '54 Columbia Rambler


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 1, 2018)

1934 Aero


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 1, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> 1934 Aero
> 
> View attachment 731825



Oh my!!


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 1, 2018)

34-35 Ranger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 1, 2018)

39 motorbike 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2018)

Tough choice, but this is the last one I had out, only the tires and red grips that melted have been replaced!


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 1, 2018)

Has to be this.60 Jaguar.from what I can see,a wrench hasn't touched it since it came from the dealer


----------



## HARPO (Jan 2, 2018)

1969 Schwinn Stingray Lemon Peeler...100% original, including the tubes.


----------



## REC (Jan 2, 2018)

This is a '49 B-506 I got out of California several years ago - a bike that as of yet, has never been ridden. I disassembled it to clean it and put new grease in the moving parts in order to be able to ride it should the urge strike. It came from the Sloan family, who bought it new and with all the paperwork to support the story. One of my favorite pieces!























The seat has a stain on it from something pooping on it in storage, and I had one done to replace it, but didn't ever put it on the bike. The seat was cleaned and the leather was preserved once the bike was back together. The tires are original and soft as a baby's butt, Also cleaned up once the bike was back together. The pedal blocks are perfect, having not ever been used. The fender (through the lens of the light) indicated to me that this bike was everything Brian told me. It matched the outside of the fender - other than the dust - perfectly, even in the photos from the posting where it was offered for sale..
Everything on this is original - and gorgeous!

REC


----------



## REC (Jan 2, 2018)

Second up - '53 Traveler. Unsure how many owners on this one. The only "non-original piece on this is the seat was switched as the original one disintegrated before I got the bike, and was replaced with a later model lightweight seat. 












This one does get ridden periodically!
REC


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> 14 pics at least can post up to 20 pics
> Let’s see them
> Must own them not somebody else’s




best original look-wise, or most original parts?


----------



## REC (Jan 2, 2018)

Number 3 - '41 Cycle-Truck CT-2 - This one came to live with us a couple of years ago. Original paint, stripes, basket and such. The basket is now repaired (no loose wires) but is the original. This one has also been ridden, probably more than the Traveler!











As a Cycle-Truck nut, this one truly fits!

REC


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 2, 2018)

REC said:


> This is a '49 B-506 I got out of California several years ago - a bike that as of yet, has never been ridden. I disassembled it to clean it and put new grease in the moving parts in order to be able to ride it should the urge strike. It came from the Sloan family, who bought it new and with all the paperwork to support the story. One of my favorite pieces!
> View attachment 732052
> 
> View attachment 732082
> ...



That's amazing! I gotta know more, what's the story?


----------



## REC (Jan 2, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> That's amazing! I gotta know more, what's the story?




One day when I have a LOT of time, I may post the whole story... But...
Here's the Reader's Digest condensed version - Brian Sloan's father and his brother were to be given new bicycles for Christmas in '49, the brother was in a wheelchair and this bike was ordered in his favorite colors and given to him as an inspiration for him to get out of the chair, which due to the disease, never happened. The brother passed on and the never ridden bike was retained by the parents, then handed down to the other brother and kept in the attic until a short while before the parents moved to a smaller house and decided as it was now going to be put into storage, the time had come to let it go. I have the original letter response from (and signed by) Frank W Schwinn stating that once the order was placed they would look into the special order color combination and that it should not be a problem. The bikes were given to the boys for Christmas in 1949.

Unfortunately, at this point, due to multiple computer failures over the last 10 years, I can not locate the word document I wrote as I was speaking with Brian Sloan's father by phone. It had all the details in it.

I am still looking for it - four different hard-drives and a boatload of word documents in that period of time!

Thanks!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 2, 2018)

REC said:


> One day when I have a LOT of time, I may post the whole story... But...
> Here's the Reader's Digest condensed version - Brian Sloan's father and his brother were to be given new bicycles for Christmas in '49, the brother was in a wheelchair and this bike was ordered in his favorite colors and given to him as an inspiration for him to get out of the chair, which due to the disease, never happened. The brother passed on and the never ridden bike was retained by the parents, then handed down to the other brother and kept in the attic until a short while before the parents moved to a smaller house and decided as it was now going to be put into storage, the time had come to let it go. I have the original letter response from (and signed by) Frank W Schwinn stating that once the order was placed they would look into the special order color combination and that it should not be a problem. The bikes were given to the boys for Christmas in 1949.
> 
> Unfortunately, at this point, due to multiple computer failures over the last 10 years, I can not locate the word document I wrote as I was speaking with Brian Sloan's father by phone. It had all the details in it.
> ...



Awesome, talk about rare.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 2, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Has to be this.60 Jaguar.from what I can see,a wrench hasn't touched it since it came from the dealerView attachment 731998



mint condition


----------



## tjkajecj (Jan 2, 2018)

Girls - American Flyer, String for the skirt guard is the only thing I know of. 




 


Boys - 1941 Colson, Tires are new reproductions, but I still have old tires that came with the bike.



 

Tim


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 2, 2018)

My most original Roadmaster






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 2, 2018)

Keep them coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 2, 2018)

REC said:


> Second up - '53 Traveler. Unsure how many owners on this one. The only "non-original piece on this is the seat was switched as the original one disintegrated before I got the bike, and was replaced with a later model lightweight seat.
> View attachment 732084
> 
> View attachment 732083
> ...



@Schwinn499


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 2, 2018)

bricycle said:


> best original look-wise, or most original parts?




Both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 2, 2018)

bricycle said:


> best original look-wise, or most original parts?



 Both


----------



## kccomet (Jan 2, 2018)

pick one, although for you eagle eyes i had a different rider seat on the goodrich. the orange krate is original down to the inner tubes and cables, how do i know, i bought it new at a schwinn shop in 1968


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2018)

if this bike is original paint it wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (even if not a competition) as much as I am not a schwinn fan..........................................................(post war why not typhoons?)


REC said:


> This is a '49 B-506 I got out of California several years ago - a bike that as of yet, has never been ridden. [do not ride@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@]
> View attachment 732052
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 2, 2018)

From what I was told, this 41 Shelby Cadillac hung on a wall in a bike shop it's whole life. The frame, fenders, rims, and chainguard are OG.


----------



## REC (Jan 2, 2018)

bike said:


> if this bike is original paint it wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (even if not a competition) as much as I am not a schwinn fan..........................................................(post war why not typhoons?)




I don't know why not Typhoons - but these are the original tires according to the Sloans. The bike lived in an attic for most of its life and they are absolutely never ridden on. The flashing I the tread center is still all there and VERY pliable.

REC


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 2, 2018)

More than one
1919 HD
1937 Stutz badged Motorbike
1937 Roadmaster
1937 CWC badged Ben Hur
1934 Shelby badged Weste


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 2, 2018)

REC said:


> I don't know why not Typhoons - but these are the original tires according to the Sloans. The bike lived in an attic for most of its life and they are absolutely never ridden on. The flashing I the tread center is still all there and VERY pliable.
> 
> REC



I remember that whole story and all the doubters on the old Pac Schwinn forums.I was only an hour away,but just couldn't swing the price at the time.it went to a perfect home,which is the most important thing,where it'll be preserved.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 2, 2018)

My oldest and most original complete bike is my Iver Johnson.


 
 For this photo, I have replaced the tires & wheels, but I still have the originals.
The fenders and parking stand are carefully being preserved at this time and
will be re-installed when done.





 
Interesting is that "Iver Johnson" is stamped on all the components on this bike.



I love the pedals with the "Torrington" label boldly stamped on each pedal block.

The ride is fantastic!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 2, 2018)

frankster41 said:


> More than one
> 1919 HD
> 1937 Stutz badged Motorbike
> 1937 Roadmaster
> ...




Wow  Very Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Duchess (Jan 2, 2018)

All my bikes are customs except for one, but it happens to be a good original. 1912 Iver Johnson as I got it and as a rider today


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 2, 2018)

Duchess said:


> All my bikes are customs except for one, but it happens to be a good original. 1912 Iver Johnson as I got it and as a rider today
> 
> View attachment 732453
> 
> ...




The 1912 is a gem!
Unless there's one already...we need to establish a site for "Iver Johnsons"... since for the most
part they have been preserved as they were originally made.


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## THE STIG (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## THE STIG (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## marching_out (Jan 2, 2018)

Tires and tubes as well.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 2, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> mint condition



Not quite,but pretty close.it has a couple small scratches from sitting around so long.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2018)

1941 Streamliner

Even has the original Goodrich grips.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 3, 2018)

For you peeps that like them as found 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rollo (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## 1817cent (Jan 3, 2018)

A 1946 B6.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 3, 2018)

1922 Mead Crusader


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 3, 2018)

best original would have to be my black beauty


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 5, 2018)

Nickinator said:


> best original would have to be my black beauty
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 5, 2018)

frankster41 said:


> More than one
> 1919 HD
> 1937 Stutz badged Motorbike
> 1937 Roadmaster
> ...



Love those motorbikes Frankster 41


----------



## bricycle (Jan 5, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-teens-stutz.115158/


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 5, 2018)

REC said:


> This is a '49 B-506 I got out of California several years ago - a bike that as of yet, has never been ridden. I disassembled it to clean it and put new grease in the moving parts in order to be able to ride it should the urge strike. It came from the Sloan family, who bought it new and with all the paperwork to support the story. One of my favorite pieces!
> View attachment 732052
> 
> View attachment 732082
> ...



I love that paint! Love that bike! I  remember it from the old Schwinn Forums. Those tires would have some wear on them if mine. I'd really enjoy riding that around


----------



## vincev (Jan 5, 2018)

I think the ladies deserve one.............


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jan 5, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> For you peeps that like them as found View attachment 732788View attachment 732764View attachment 732765View attachment 732766
> Is the paint on this Shelby original paint? Did they come in black? Pretty bike.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 6, 2018)

kccomet said:


> pick one, although for you eagle eyes i had a different rider seat on the goodrich. the orange krate is original down to the inner tubes and cables, how do i know, i bought it new at a schwinn shop in 1968
> 
> View attachment 732295
> 
> View attachment 732306




That Ranger ! 
Is Cool  !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 7, 2018)

The brown c model in there. Still has the build sheet with it



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 8, 2018)

34 Hawthorne with hard rubber Troxel seat, 28 spoke triple step wheels and Firestone high speed tires


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 8, 2018)

Glenn Rhein said:


> View attachment 735297 34 Hawthorne with hard rubber Troxel seat, 28 spoke triple step wheels and Firestone high speed tires



Awesome bike. Still have some work to do on mine. Does your silver ray have the screw in the back or on the sides?





Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 8, 2018)

1926 CCM Cleveland. 
All original except for tubes, one pedal and possibly tires.


----------



## sue12 (Jan 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 10, 2018)

Either a Paramount...
   Or
   Gene Portuesi's personal Rochet track bike


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 11, 2018)

Here's my 36 Safety Streamline. Purchased from the original owners daughter.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 11, 2018)

And the girls bike from the same year.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 13, 2018)

Euphman06 said:


> The brown c model in there. Still has the build sheet with itView attachment 734876
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk



C MODEL 
Would love to see more pics if possible 
Thanks


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 13, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> And the girls bike from the same year.
> 
> View attachment 736492



Those are Awesome!


----------

